# Dressage potential?



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I didn't know where to put this :S

So... I found this little lovely... but I'm in work so can't view the video :/
Any thing good bad or ugly you see?
Pferdeangebote weltweit. - anbieten und suchen


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

And confo pics
Pferdeangebote weltweit. - anbieten und suchen


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Just so you know Sophie, the video is 4 seconds long of them free lunging him over jumps where he gives a nice little buck at the end :wink:

He's very forwards though, I'd ask for a video of him on the flat.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Wahahahahaah
Thanks Sky... I had a friend look at the pictures and she said steer clear, something about back and hind legs oops!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He has quite the long neck too.. 50% neck



DuffyDuck said:


> Wahahahahaah
> Thanks Sky... I had a friend look at the pictures and she said steer clear, something about back and hind legs oops!


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

He looks a bit over at the knee and like Sky said, his neck doesn't look like it goes with the rest of him. He also has quite small feet and a weak hind end. 

If you're selling a horse, I don't understand the point of posting a four second video of your horse free-jumping. Why??


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

lots of neck, not a lot of butt. :/ 

pretty face and color imo but that certainly isn't reason to buy a horse.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

On my cell, so didn't look at the video... Stifle is a tad too high for my liking. But the angle of the picture isn't great, so can't comment on his hindquarters, which could easily compensate. Leg might be a little on the straight side, but again, picture is no good for second half of the body. Shoulder isn't my favourite either.

The angle of the photo is why he looks like he has a long neck.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not the best for picking apart conformation...but I just wanted to say he has a very cute face! But, as Crimson said, a cute head isn't a reason to buy a horse. He does look like he may have weak-ish hindquarters, but I think the picture angles are a bit strange.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL I suck at making judgements!!

Hence why I bought a horse with pigeon toes 

Thanks for all your help guys.. was more interested as it had a video.. think we know WHY its a video LOL


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I like him, but that stifle is a tad scary. Minus the weak stifle he is lovely though!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm actually going to look at one this Sunday.. bit naughty pre-epmting Duffy's sale.. but its 5, and it hacks, so my mum will be able to ride too.. 162cm.. so 16.1hh... will get the link- no confo pics though :/


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Dressur, Gelnde, brav, gesund, leichtrittig, Anfngerpferd, Rappe


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

is it just me or does that horse have a rather long back?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Possibly, or a small rider 

I'll be taking confo pics and a video when I go and try!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

haha - good point!

i'm used to seeing about this much back behind the saddle:










forgive the facial expressions!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

looks like both to me xD long back and small rider.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Can't really tell if long back or not... can't see where the wither ends.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

It is a bit hard to tell much from the photo's - they have angled them quite a lot from the forehand, so you can't see true lengths of the neck and back, can't see a true angle of the shoulder etc. 
I don't think the neck is terribly long, going by the camera angle it is probably quite a good length in relation to the back. I also don't see a long back. 
Maybe a touch over at the knee, but that could very well be the angle and the way the horse is standing, and if there is anything there, I wouldn't think it could cause much trouble as far as soundness and performance goes. 

Like Anabel, the only thing I'd be really worried about is the stifles, and if you like him, I'd get those thoroughly looked at.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

The long back concerns were for the second horse. =)


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I will let you know with pics etc on Sunday


----------

